# DISCUSS: Top 10 best skylines by country / state / province



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

You can give an opinion and make a rating of your country, state, province or other countries, states and provinces, if you put a photo must be 1 per city.

*Japan:*

1- Tokyo
2- Osaka
3- Yokohama
4- Nagoya
5- Kobe
6- Kawasaki
7- Sendai
8- Saitama
9- Fukuoka
10- Chiba


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Canada:*

1- Toronto
2- Montreal
3- Vancouver
4- Calgary
5- Halifax
6- Winnipeg
7- Edmonton
8- Ottawa
9- Victoria
10- Mississauga


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Germany:*

Cities with the largest number of highrise buildings.
Frankfurt is the only real Skyline. 

1- Frankfurt/Main
2- Berlin
3- Cologne
4- Munich
5- Hamburg
6- Düsseldorf
7- Mannheim
8- Essen
9- Bonn
10- Leipzig 


11- Dortmund
12- Offenbach


----------



## DZH22 (Aug 9, 2009)

*New England:*

1. Boston (includes Cambridge)
2. Hartford
3. Providence
4. New Haven
5. Springfield
6. Stamford
7. Worcester
8. Manchester
9. Portland
10. Bridgeport
11. Lowell


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

*MALAYSIA: 30m populations

1- Kuala Lumpur
2- Penang
3- Johor Bahru
4- Petaling Jaya (KL's satellite=Mississauga to Toronto)
5- Melaka or Malacca in english
6- Kota Kinabalu
7- Kuching
8- Shah Alam
9- Ipoh
10- tie between Puchong, Putrajaya and Subang Jaya*


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*JAPAN*

*1- TOKYO*


Tokyo view from Sky Tree by jrc313, en Flickr

*2- OSAKA*


5 Flight over Osaka(1) by D C, en Flickr

*3- YOKOHAMA*


Yokohama Twinkle Night by Suzuki san, on Flickr

*4- NAGOYA*









by night

*5- KOBE*

Kobe Panorama from Nunobiki Herb Garden by inefekt69, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*6- KAWASAKI*









http://kbc.ict-jig.com/img/kawasaki3.jpg

*7- SENDAI*









http://www.sendai-jc.or.jp/2016/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/top02.jpg

*8- SAITAMA*









http://www.city.saitama.jp/top/mainvisual/p032296_d/img/001.jpg

*9- FUKUOKA*









http://www.nicety.or.jp/wp/wp-content/themes/nicety/img/slider/top_slider_img01.jpg

*10- CHIBA*









http://www.guihuayun.com/getimg.php...iaR6nkql35NGCno7HlyMISSF6GLXwwkiaugLMrjSreg/0


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*United States:*
1. Chicago
2. New York
3. Seattle
4. Houston
5. Dallas
6. Los Angeles
7. Miami
8. Philadelphia
9. San Francisco
10. Boston

Note: This list may change at any time. All of the skylines, Chicago and New York excepted, are all so similarly good!


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*South Korea:*

1- Seoul
2- Busan
3- Incheon
4- Ulsan
5- Seongnam
6- Hwaseong
7- Anyang
8- Bucheon
9- Cheonan
10- Daejeon


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Taiwan:*

1- Taipei
2- Kaohsiung
3- Taichung
4- Tainan
5- Hsinchu
6- Taoyuan
7- Zhongli
8- Keelung
9-
10-


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

QalzimCity said:


> *MALAYSIA: 30m populations*
> 
> 4- Petaling Jaya (KL's satellite=Mississauga to Toronto)


How far is Petaling Jaya's city centre from KL's? Mississauga to Toronto is 24km (straight line distance).


----------



## SanFranRising (Jun 4, 2017)

United States:

1. New York City

2. Chicago

3. San Francisco

4. Los Angeles

5. Miami

6. Philadelphia

7. Seattle

8. Houston

9. Dallas

10. Atlanta


----------



## Focalor (Sep 4, 2016)

*United Arab Emirates*

1. Dubai

2. Abu Dhabi









3. Sharjah









4. Ajman









5. Ras Al-Khaimah









6. Fujairah


----------



## QalzimCity (Jan 24, 2012)

isaidso said:


> How far is Petaling Jaya's city centre from KL's? Mississauga to Toronto is 24km (straight line distance).





akif90 said:


> *DAMANSARA PJ - 26KM FORM KL CITY*


the old cbd of PJ, just a stone throw away from KL's border ~15km from KL cbd


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

*Canada*

1) Toronto
2 ) Montreal
3) Vancouver
4) Calgary
5) Mississauga
6) Edmonton
7) Ottawa
8) Winnipeg
9) Hamilton
10) Halifax


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Saudi Arabia:*

1- Riyadh
2- Mecca
3- Jeddah
4- Khobar
5- Medina
6- Dhahran
7- Dammam
8- Taif
9- 
10-


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*South Africa:*

1- Johannesburg
2- Cape Town
3- Durban
4- Pretoria
5- Sandton
6- Strand
7- Umhlanga
8- Kimberley
9- Port Elizabeth
10- Pietermaritzburg


----------



## felvb (Oct 8, 2014)

Top 5. 

*COLOMBIA*

1. Cartagena


Beautiful city by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


Boats on bay by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


Antiguo Puente Heredia by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr

2. Bogotá D.C.


2013-14 - Skyline Bogotá D.C by Alejandro Pérez Madrid PH. by Alejandro Pérez Madrid, en Flickr

3. Medellín


Ciudadela del río y el poblado by Andrés Hernández photo, en Flickr

4. Barranquilla


1 by nicod34, en Flickr

5. Bucaramanga


Bucaramanga, CO by dbmedia25, en Flickr​

6. Santa Marta
7. Pereira
8. Cali
9. Manizales
10. Armenia


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhejiang Province (China):*

1- Hangzhou
2- Ningbo
3- Wenzhou
4- Shaoxing
5- Huzhou
6- Yiwu
7- Zhoushan
8- Yongkang
9- Jiaxing
10- Haining


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Australia:*

1- Sydney
2- Melbourne
3- Brisbane
4- Perth
5- Gold Coast
6- Chatswood
7- Adelaide
8- Parramatta
9- Tweed Heads/Coolangatta
10- Darwin
-
11- Canberra
12- Townsville
13- Burleigh Heads
14- Sunshine Coast
15- Hobart


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Russia*

1- Moscow
2- St. Petersburg
3- Yekaterinburg
4- Saratov
5- Sochi
6- Grozny
7- Krasnogorsk
8- Novosibirsk
9- Vladivostok
10- Kazan

11- Perm
12- Krasnoyarsk
13- Volgograd
14- Samara
15- Chelyabinsk
16- Ufa

*2025*

3- Grozny
4- Krasnogorsk
5- Yekaterinburg
6- Kazan
7- Ufa


----------



## Cesar900 (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*State of São Paulo, Brazil (+Bonus):*

1- Metro São Paulo (including Guarulhos, Osasco, São Bernardo do Campo, Santo André, São Caetano do Sul, Diadema, Taboão da Serra, etc)
2- Barueri
3- São José dos Campos (including Jacareí)
4- Metro Santos (including São Vicente)
5- Metro Campinas (including Valinhos)
6- Ribeirão Preto
7- Piracicaba
8- Jundiaí
9- Guarujá
10- Mogi das Cruzes

11- Sorocaba
12- Praia Grande
13- São José do Rio Preto (including Mirassol)
14- Bauru
15- Araçatuba
16- Marília
17- Americana
18- Presidente Prudente
19- Limeira
20- Taubaté
21- Araraquara
22- São Carlos
23- Catanduva
24- Indaiatuba
25- Riviera São Lourenço (including Bertioga)
26- Votuporanga
27- Caraguatatuba
28- Mongaguá
29- Franca
30- Botucatu
31- Ourinhos
32- Aparecida do Norte
33- Rio Claro
34- Santa Bárbara do Oeste
35- Barretos
36- Olímpia
37- Jaboticabal/Sertãozinho/Lins/Jaú/Fernandópolis/Araras/Amparo/Peruíbe/Itanhaém/Birigui/Jales


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Thailand:*

1- Bangkok
2- Pattaya
3- Sri Racha
4- Hat Yai
5- Nonthaburi
6- Khon Kaen
7- Hua Hin
8- Cha-am
9- Chiang Mai
10- Patong

11- Phuket/Karon/Bang Saen


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Malaysia:*

1- Metro Kuala Lumpur (including Damansara, Puchong, Subang Jaya, etc)
2- Metro Penang (including Georgetown, Butterworth)
3- Metro Johor Bahru (including Kota Iskandar)
4- Putrajaya
5- Melaka
6- Petaling Jaya
7- Kota Kinabalu
8- Kuching
9- Shah Alam
10- Kuala Terengganu

11- Sandakan
12- Kota Bharu
13- Kuantan
14- Ipoh
15- Miri
16- Labuan
17- Genting Highlands (resort)
18- Sibu
19- Kuah (Langkawi)
20- Alor Setar
21- Port Dickson


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Philippines:*

1- Metro Manila (including Makati, Mandaluyong, Pasig, Quezon, Taguig, Bonifacio, Pasay, etc)
2- Cebu
3- Alabang
4- Davao
5- Cagayan de Oro
6- Iloilo
7- Lapulapu
8- Tagaytay
9- Baguio
10- Bacolod/Angeles/Zamboanga


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Vietnam:*

1- Metro Saigon (Ho Chi Minh, including Bien Hoa)
2- Metro Hanoi
3- Danang
4- Nha Trang
5- Vinh
6- Vung Tau
7- Haipong
8- Ha Long
9- Hue
10- Buon Ma Thuot

11- Can Tho/Mong Cai/Thai Binh


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Indonesia:*

1- Metro Jakarta (including Bandar Kemayoran, Mega Kuningan, Depok, etc)
2- Surabaya
3- Tangerang
4- Bandung
5- Medan
6- Makassar
7- Bekasi
7- Semarang
8- Balikpapan
9- Batam
10- Pekanbaru

11- Yogyakarta
12- Cikarang
13- Surakarta (Solo)
14- Karawang (regency)
15- Manado
16- Samarinda
17- Malang
18- Banjarmasin
19- Pontianak


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

*In the State of São Paulo, Brazil, the best skyline and not the largest skyline, in my opinion is this sequence:*

*1- Ribeirão Preto*








http://1234voce.com.br

*2 - Santos*








https://3.bp.blogspot.com

*3- Barueri (apenas Alphaville)*








https://upload.wikimedia.org

*4 - São José dos Campos*








https://aberturasimples.com.br

*5- Santo André*








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia

*6 - Sorocaba*








https://scontent.fsod2-1.fna.fbcdn.net

*7 - Campinas*








http://1234voce.com.b

*8 - São Bernardo do Campo*








http://s2.postimg.org

*9 - São Paulo*








www.imagens.usp.br

*10 - Jundiaí*








http://www.salles.imb.br

*Bônus*

*11 - Praia Grande*








www.praiagrande.sp.gov.br

*12 - São José do Rio Preto*








https://i.imgur.com

*13 - Guarujá*








https://i1.wp.com

*14 - Piracicaba*








https://i.ytimg.com
https://i.ytimg.com

*15 - Guarulhos*








https://upload.wikimedia.org

*16 - Osasco*








https://abrilexame.files.wordpress.com


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> *State of São Paulo, Brazil (+Bonus):*
> 
> 1- Metro São Paulo (including Guarulhos, Osasco, São Bernardo do Campo, Santo André, São Caetano do Sul, Diadema, Taboão da Serra, etc)
> 2- Barueri
> ...


*1- METRO SÃO PAULO*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140982958&postcount=44401

*2- BARUERI*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141376732&postcount=24680

*3- SÃO JOSÉ DOS CAMPOS*








https://www.pinterest.pt/pin/502855114630639918/

*4- SANTOS*








by ALTAVISTA

*5- CAMPINAS*








by Tomas May Fotografias - Flickr

*6- RIBEIRÃO PRETO*








http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6135/5982259310_4314443aa9_b.jpg

*7- PIRACICABA*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133226298&postcount=340

*8- JUNDIAÍ*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8301258870/

*9- GUARUJÁ*
Verão by Natal Forcelli, no Flickr

*10- MOGI DAS CRUZES*








by Rondon - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793964

*11- SOROCABA*








by Felipe Beda - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845097


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

^^
The City of Mogi das Cruzes is being a point outside the curve in its sample, since it does not present enough quantity or quality to be among the 10 cities of the State of São Paulo. A

Comparative with Sorocaba, for example:

Mogi das Cruzes








http://www.saopaulo.sp.gov.br/wp-content/uploads/old/12975/64972.jpg









www.flickr.com


Sorocaba









https://www.pdui.sp.gov.br









www.claudiafarquitetura.com.br


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Robson_Lima said:


> ^^
> The City of Mogi das Cruzes is being a point outside the curve in its sample, since it does not present enough quantity or quality to be among the 10 cities of the State of São Paulo.


Both have horizon at the same level, but the number of inhabitants of the city (Mogi das Cruzes) is smaller and this factor influences in the ranking.









http://odiariodemogi.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/mogi-das-cruzes.jpg









http://www.circuitoculturalpaulista...loads/2015/02/MOgi-das-Cruzes-DIV-940x420.jpg









http://www.helbor.com.br/img/enterprises/0045/fachadas.jpg


----------



## Sheema (Aug 24, 2016)

England 

1. London
2. Leeds
3. Birmingham
4. Liverpool
5. Manchester
6. Nottingham
7. Sheffield
8. Newcastle
9. Bristol
10. Portsmouth


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> Both have horizon at the same level, but the number of inhabitants of the city (Mogi das Cruzes) is smaller and this factor influences in the ranking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The complete horizon of Mogi das Cruzes is just the historical center of Sorocaba and its constructions are quite simple, with only a few exceptions. Not even the skyline of the city of Jundiaí surpasses the skyline of Sorocaba. I think you did not take a good look at the photos above.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Robson_Lima said:


> The complete horizon of Mogi das Cruzes is just the historical center of Sorocaba and its constructions are quite simple, with only a few exceptions. Not even the skyline of the city of Jundiaí surpasses the skyline of Sorocaba. I think you did not take a good look at the photos above.


More pictures of Mogi das Cruzes:









by Anderson Capobianco - https://www.panoramio.com/photo/26496932









https://imgbr.imovelwebcdn.com/avisos/2/29/26/14/77/21/1200x1200/824937194.jpg









http://www.perezimoveis.imb.br/fotos_imoveis/972/2017.09.20-09.06.52-0.jpg









http://www.perezimoveis.imb.br/fotos_imoveis/972/2017.09.20-09.06.52-0.jpg









https://www.emporis.com/images/show...n-west-view-from-estudantes-train-station.jpg









http://vista.trielone.s3.amazonaws.com/vista.imobi/fotos/1618/imQk7_16185839dbe5dbe0d.jpg









http://cloud.dino.com.br//img/122/f276a83c-7645-4ab3-a6e0-494ef1d0bfea.jpg?quality=85&mode=max&


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Robson_Lima said:


> Not even the skyline of the city of Jundiaí surpasses the skyline of Sorocaba.


More pictures of Jundiaí:









http://www.salles.imb.br/admin/fotos_destaque/jundiai_campos_elisios.jpg









http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u148/bertolino_2007/Csar02.jpg









https://farm3.staticflickr.com/2905/14019758650_634598c45a_b.jpg









by dj21









by dj21









by dj21









by dj21


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

About Jundiaí City, the discussion is more interesting, is a city well verticalized by its smaller size to Sorocaba.

Here are some images of Sorocaba, I believe you will have a better reflection on your part about the verticalization of the city of Sorocaba,
which is intense from the beginning of the 21st century.

In order to clarify and not to underestimate, thanks for the comments and I hope I have helped you to understand the skyline of Sorocaba City.

*Use the horizontal scroll bar >>>*



































































































































































All images hosted on http://blogspot.com









http://i.imgur.com









https://cdn.uso.com.br

*Street View*









blogspot.com









facebook.com









facebook.com









facebook.com









facebook.com









facebook.com









https://resizedimgs.vivareal.com









https://i.pinimg.com









http://i.imgur.com









http://i.imgur.com









http://i.imgur.com









facebook.com


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> *Russia*
> 
> 1- Moscow
> 2- St. Petersburg
> ...


St. Petersburg is beautiful









http://www.visitflorida.com


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Robson_Lima said:


> About Jundiaí City, the discussion is more interesting, is a city well verticalized by its smaller size to Sorocaba.
> 
> Here are some images of Sorocaba, I believe you will have a better reflection on your part about the verticalization of the city of Sorocaba,
> which is intense from the beginning of the 21st century.
> ...


I've seen many photos of Sorocaba, I came to the conclusion that it is very spread out that gives the feeling of being bigger, but Mogi das Cruzes has a more robust skyline for the number of inhabitants.

I noticed that the great part of the buildings are not very high, since it is worth noting the total highlight of the 3 buildings of 30 floors, however in Mogi das Cruzes a building with similar height does not get very prominent.

The relief of the city also disrupts the skyline, already in Mogi das Cruzes has more building over 20 floors.









http://odiariodemogi.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/mogi.jpg









http://odiariodemogi.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/mogi1.jpg









http://odiariodemogi.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/CIDADE.jpg

This is my personal opinion.

São José do Rio Preto can climb positions if complete the Iguatemi and Plaza complex projects.


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

The buildings you should be quoting are 4 and not 3, but one is covered in Horizon.

Sorocaba should already have more than 2 dozen buildings with more than 20 floors, but are scattered on the horizon. Indeed.

I do not believe that Jundiaí or Mogi das Cruzes have more properties with more than 20 floors.










Ex.









http://mw2.google.com









http://farm3.static.flickr.com









http://www.imobiliariaemaximovel.com.br









https://cdn.uso.com.br









http://img.jornalcruzeiro.com.br
Concluido








http://www.juliocasas.com.br

Concluido








https://resizedimgs.vivareal.com

And more.... wait.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Robson_Lima said:


> The buildings you should be quoting are 4 and not 3, but one is covered in Horizon.
> 
> Sorocaba should already have more than 2 dozen buildings with more than 20 floors, but are scattered on the horizon. Indeed.
> 
> I do not believe that Jundiaí or Mogi das Cruzes have more properties with more than 20 floors.


Besides Jundiaí having smaller number of inhabitants, it has a building of 150m of height (The One Office Tower) and this influences much in the classification of the skyline.

Mogi das Cruzes has the same level of Sorocaba, as you can see in the photos, there are 1 building that looks to have more than 30 floors and 3 or 4 buildings with approximately 28~30 floors.

But Mogi has a smaller population and that influences the rankings, that's my opinion.


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

Far from discriminating Mogi das Cruzes, but there are very few buildings in the city, compared to these listed and even Sorocaba City, and this yes should be between 10 for sure or even Rio Preto, both for the volume of buildings, but mainly for the quality of them, than the purpose of this forum.

Mogi could be compared to cities like Americana, Limeira, Taubaté and São Caetano, both for quantity and for quality that is very good but its volume would not be on the list "The Best".

Below are buildings with heights above 18 floors in Sorocaba, some ready, others under construction and completion of construction. Nor do I include in this list the buildings between 5 and 17 floors, which are many.

Only this volume under construction in Sorocaba City is practically equivalent to a Mogi das Cruzes City and this is what I would like you to take into account.

Thanks for the opportunity.



















Concluindo


















Em andamento (acelerado)









5 torres em construção









6 torres, prontas









3 Torres prontas









O da esquerda está concluido e já tem moradores, o do meio a construção está iniciando, a da direita não tem prazo.









Aqui, a foto do projeto acima, o prédio tem 30 pavimentos









Aqui o da frente com 20 andares









Obras iniciadas









Obras iniciadas


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Robson_Lima said:


> Far from discriminating Mogi das Cruzes, but there are very few buildings in the city, compared to these listed and even Sorocaba City, and this yes should be between 10 for sure or even Rio Preto, both for the volume of buildings, but mainly for the quality of them, than the purpose of this forum.
> 
> Mogi could be compared to cities like Americana, Limeira, Taubaté and São Caetano, both for quantity and for quality that is very good but its volume would not be on the list "The Best".
> 
> ...


In my opinion it does not to compare Mogi das Cruzes with these cities listed, since the city has 4 buildings with 30 floors the same as Sorocaba.

Americana has density lower than Mogi, São Caetano I consider as part of São Paulo and the other cities that you have cited do not have edification with 30 floors.

And still have Praia Grande, watch the video and draw your own conclusions:


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

^^ Do you only consider buildings over 30 floors? If so, if we take it in proportion. But the fact that Sorocaba has more than 40 buildings completed between 18 and 30 floors does not count? How many buildings between 18 and 30 floors has Mogi, just to satisfy my curiosity.

When I looked at this forum I imagined a composition of skyline and in this composition, which city would have the most beautiful buildings. I did not just consider height. For this reason I do not classify Mogi in this list, even because it has other cities with more robust skyline, which would be unfair.

Example:









sorocaba-vivacidade.blogspot.com.br


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

Robson_Lima said:


> ^^ Do you only consider buildings over 30 floors? If so, if we take it in proportion. But the fact that Sorocaba has more than 40 buildings completed between 18 and 30 floors does not count? How many buildings between 18 and 30 floors has Mogi, just to satisfy my curiosity.
> 
> When I looked at this forum I imagined a composition of skyline and in this composition, which city would have the most beautiful buildings. I did not just consider height. For this reason I do not classify Mogi in this list, even because it has other cities with more robust skyline, which would be unfair.
> 
> ...


This photo of Mogi das Cruzes does not encompass all the skyline, buildings are missing and it is not current.

Note in the previous photos that the four buildings that have 30 floors in Sorocaba stand out prominently, while those of the MDC go unnoticed.

The relief of Sorocaba makes the buildings spread more and appear denser, in Mogi something similar happens, but there is a part of it that seems more joined and robust.

But what I take more into account is the height and the relation with the number of inhabitants, so in this case there would be a tie between Mogi and Sorocaba, but the first one has a smaller number of inhabitants.

Praia Grande was to be in front of the two in relation to the skyline in height and density, but the lack of quality of the buildings made me behind the two.


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Brazilian coastal cities skylines (+Bonus)*

1- Rio de Janeiro
2- Balneário Camboriú
3- Recife
4- Salvador
5- João Pessoa
6- Natal (including Parnamirim)
7- Fortaleza
8- Jaboatão dos Guararapes
9- Metro Santos (including São Vicente)
10- Vitória

11- Guarujá
12- Praia Grande
13- Florianóplis (including São José, Palhoça, Biguaçu)
14- Itajaí (including Navegantes)
15- Niterói
16- Maceió
17- Vila Velha
18- Aracajú
19- Olinda (including Paulista)
20- São Luís
21- Itapema
22- Riviera São Lourenço (including Bertioga)
23- Guarapari
24- Torres (including Passo de Torres)
25- Piçarras
26- Matinhos
27- Tramandaí
28- Caraguatatuba
29- Macaé
30- Cabedelo
31- Mongaguá
32- Capão da Canoa
33- Ilhéus
34- Barra Velha
35- Cabo Frio
36- Peruíbe
37- Itanhaém
38- Laguna
39- Salinas (Salinópolis)
40- Guaratuba
41- Angra dos Reis


----------



## Robson_Lima (Mar 26, 2010)

I understood your idea now.

I just want to clarify that Sorocaba City doesn´t have such a poor skyline, but due to its rugged relief and its horizontal expansion the skyline has spread.

Below I explain how it spread. I also remember that there are already buildings with more than 15 floors in the distant neighborhoods in the western, 
north and east regions, but that are impossible to be captured because they are far away.

*Historic Downtown*









*Expanded Downtown*









*Metropolitan Downtown*









*Expanded Metropolitan Downtown*









images: http://sorocaba-vivacidade.blogspot.com.br


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

^^ guys, WTF, STOP


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*CHILE:*

*1- SANTIAGO*

Los colores sin aroma son piedras by Luis SoTo, no Flickr

*2- VIÑA DEL MAR*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/chelox/5817298120/

*3- ANTOFAGASTA*








by @VisionDual_ - https://twitter.com/VisionDual_

*4- IQUIQUE*

Cavancha beach by Vittorio Canessa, en Flickr

*5- CONCEPCIÓN*

Concepción by Penquista Pencopolitan, en Flickr

*6- TEMUCO*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142327801&postcount=10894

*7- CONCÓN*








by Andrea Cabrera

*8- VALPARAISO*
Monte Aconcagua desde Valparaiso by Andrés Sánchez G., sur Flickr

*9- PUERTO MONTT*

Erupción Volcán Calbuco by Carolina Barría Kemp, en Flickr

*10- LA SERENA-COQUIMBO*
#Coquimbo y La Serena by Pirata Coquimbo, no Flickr

-----------------------------------------------

*11- RANCAGUA*
Rancagua Skyline by kofemord, no Flickr

*12- ARICA*
*13- TALCA*
*14- ALGARROBO*
*15- PUNTA ARENAS*
*16- VALDÍVIA*
*17- LOS ÁNGELES*
*18- COPIAPÓ*
*19- OSORNO*
*20- CHILLÁN*
*21- VALLE NEVADO*
*22- PUERTO VARAS*
*23- PUCÓN*


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*MEXICO*

*1- METRO MEXICO CITY (including Santa Fé, Huixquilucan, Ecatepec de Morelos, etc)*








by Cesar González, on Flickr

*2- MONTERREY (including San Pedro Garza García)*








by kuky_macdougall

*3- GUADALAJARA (including Puerta de Hierro)*
Guadalajara by Luis Romo, en Flickr

*4- PUEBLA*








by blue_man100

*5- ACAPULCO*
Skyline Acapulco, Guerrero by LANCER., no Flickr

*6- CANCUN*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104619998&postcount=21321

*7- QUERÉTARO*
Centro Sur by Diego MateraZzi, en Flickr

*8- TIJUANA*








https://i.pinimg.com/originals/c7/2d/c8/c72dc8bc0192526bf7314973a1d0ce82.jpg

*9- PUERTO VALLARTA*
Despegue de Puerto Vallarta - Jalisco México 141129 134050 02335 RX100 by Lucy Nieto, en Flickr

*10- CHIHUAHUA*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143010376&postcount=45850

------------------------------------------

*11- VERACRUZ*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141000290&postcount=44415

*12- MAZATLÁN*
*13- LEÓN*
*14- XALAPA*
*15- TUXTA GUTIÉRREZ*
*16- CIUDAD VICTORIA*
*17- IXTAPA*
*18- SAN LUIS POTOSÍ*
*19- MÉRIDA*
*20- IRAPUATO*
*21- CULIACÁN*
*22- MORELIA*
*23- PUERTO PEÑASCO*
*24- ROSARITO BEACH*
*25- AGUASCALIENTES*
*26- CELAYA*
*27- VILLAHERMOSA*
*28- SALTILLO*
*29- CUERNAVACA*
*30- LOS MOCHIS*
*31- HERMOSILLO*
*32- CIUDAD JUÁREZ*
*33- CAMPECHE*


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*COLOMBIA*

*1- BOGOTÁ*








https://www.facebook.com/mitdesignx/photos/gm.218556255280599/1244868265628452/?type=3&theater

*2- CARTAGENA DE ÍNDIAS*








by Rick Vermeulen, on Flickr

*3- MEDELLÍN (including Itagüí, Envigado, Sabaneta, etc)*
Medellín by Dual Productora Video - Fotografía - Animación, on Flickr

*4- BARRAQUILLA*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135560208&postcount=40984

*5- BUCARAMANGA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/7119830[email protected]/10966860564/

*6- CALI*








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3707/12469701634_3e5a2f44a0_b.jpg

*7- SANTA MARTA*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfonsogiraldo/8408660791/

*8- MANIZALES*








http://i568.photobucket.com/albums/ss123/hecalex89/DSC02531_zps71ed0346.jpg

*9- PEREIRA*








https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8787/17212118172_3871148cd6_b.jpg

*10- ARMENIA*








by JUAN CARLOS ANGEL JARAMILLO

-----------

*11- BUENAVENTURA*








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3266/3197231445_d440c4babd_b.jpg

*12- IBAGUÉ*
*13- VILLAVICENCIO*
*14- MONTERÍA*
*15- NEIVA*
*16- ISLA SAN ANDRÉS*
*17- DUITAMA*
*18- PALMIRA*
*19- FLORENCIA*
*20- SAN JOSÉ DE CUCUTÁ*
*21- TUNJA*
*22- SAN JUAN DE PASTO*
*23- YOPAL*
*24- RIOHACHA*
*25- VALLEDUPAR*


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*SHANDONG PROVINCE - CHINA*









https://us.*****.com/450wm/meteorop...ackground-editable-china-map-vector.jpg?ver=6

*1- Qingdao*
Qingdao by Ting Ting, on Flickr

*2- Jinan*








by 杠杠&照相的老King

*3- Yantai*








http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/m/shan...jpg/site1/20150402/bc305bb3be2a168722202d.jpg

*4- Rizhao*








by 青青小筑

*5- Linyi*








by 青青小筑

*6- Zibo*








by 留守科学家 - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:ZiboCBD.jpg

*7- Weifang*








http://bbs.5imx.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=996530

*8- Dezhou*








http://www.dzwww.com/shandong/sdnews/201705/W020170503441255624653.jpg

*9- Dongying*








http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3671326704

*10- Jiaonan*








http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_d4d46ba40101o59n.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I guess I could squeeze out ten from New York...

NYC
Buffalo
Albany
White Plains 
Syracuse
Rochester
New Rochelle
Yonkers
Binghamton 
Niagara Falls


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ontario*

Toronto (CBD)
Toronto (Yorkville)
Ottawa
Hamilton
London
Toronto (Humber Bay)
Windsor
Mississauga
Toronto (Yonge/Eglinton)
Toronto (North York City Centre)


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*Zhejiang Province, China*

1- Hangzhou
2- Ningbo
3- Wenzhou
4- Shaoxing
5- Yiwu
6- Huzhou
7- Taizhou
8- Shangyu
9- Haining
10- Zhoushan


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz (Sep 26, 2011)

*1- Hangzhou*








by ©moyan808

*2- Ningbo*








http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201804/27/191041jgikkxoo2r2ovor1.jpg

*3- Wenzhou*








http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201709/26/100255htm2m99bbuiboyus.jpg

*4- Shaoxing*








by 麦·当当

*5- Yiwu*








by ywcxp

*6- Huzhou*








http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201809/06/112736x3v151nz36316020.jpg

*7- Taizhou*








by 东海之边

*8- Shangyu*








http://img.sxtv.com.cn/material/news/img/2018/05/88f7f09e6f5ebfe1c533b743f35e8a5f.jpg

*9- Haining*








海寧中國皮革城 China Leather Shopping Mall by Steven Tsai, on Flickr

*10- Zhoushan*








http://imgsrc.baidu.com/imgad/pic/item/c8177f3e6709c93dc2633922953df8dcd0005455.jpg


----------

